# Fresh



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 7, 2021)

Eddie Stone mold. A few Canadian shredded paper bank note ring blanks. All cast in Alumilite Clear Slow resin.


----------



## magpens (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice work, Les !!

Thanks for showing !!


----------

